# Would you marry a woman who has a kid?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

questions for males only, marry a woman who already has a kid that is NOT yours


----------



## OneVision (Jun 23, 2012)

No, I don't plan on ever having kids.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I like kids but don't want any of my own due to the horrible genes I'd pass on to them. Adopted kids would be OK too.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Wouldn't even think about dateing a girl with a kid....
Girl with a kid = Useless to me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I have no intentions of ever getting married.

But if I was looking to get married, I would marry a woman who has a kid IF she was able to provide for it with her own income. I have enough problems in the income department. 

I think such a woman would have a bigger problem marrying someone who is unemployed and has no intent on ever becoming employed.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Possibly, but probably not, so I chose "No".


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

most likely no because i don't want kids. but i would never rule it out totally. but % wise probably less than 5% chance


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

I'd prefer it. My genetics are so ****ed, I don't know if I could live with myself if I gave my kid SA/OCD/GA stuff I put up with.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would prefer to get with someone who doesnt have any kids, but im 32 so its pretty unrealistic now to expect to meet someone around my age who doesnt have any.

Also, i dont wanna have any kids myself so if i met someone with a kid, then them wanting to get knocked asap wouldnt be a pressing issue like it is for most childless women around my age.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why is this only aimed at men?

No, I don't think I could deal with other people's kids. I'm selfish too. I want all the attention focused on me.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

successful said:


> Wouldn't even think about dateing a girl with a kid....
> Girl with a kid = Useless to me.


It's a good thing then that even girls with no kids aren't throwing themselves at you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

good thing this site isn't a dating site, or i'd be ****ed. haha. seems like most people with SA hate kids.
i'm not a big fan of other people's kids either but i love mine.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No.

But I still want marriage/kids.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on how much I care about the person, but I'd prefer a woman who has no kids. I'd rather make some babies myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

> a woman who already has a kid that is NOT yours


OK, serious question? Why do you specifically care if the kid is not yours? It's not like she's misled you into believing it's yours - you enter the relationship knowing she's had a kid with someone else. What difference does it make? Everyone has a past.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Voted yes, but it depends on various circumstances. Like age of the kid, situation with her "ex" etc. Not like I am planning to get married anytime soon, anyway.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I would...but considering my total lack of any relationship experience I don't see myself ever getting married anyway.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Too much drama and an ex that will always be in the picture.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Classified said:


> Too much drama and *an ex that will always be in the picture.*


This is what worries me the most.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

If I thought I had a chance of getting a mother-daughter threesome when she came of age. I'm such a perv.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I would prefer a woman without kids but if I met the right woman and she has a kid (one) I would. I have no idea how I would handle living with a kid but I think it would be interesting. It would be hard to love her kid like I would love my own. I want a kid of my own and would only marry a woman with a kid if she wanted another kid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Marriage is off the radar for me.

As for dating a gal with a child, I did for a few weeks this year at work & it was a situation I wasn't really sure how to address having as little dating experience as I d. I never met her daughter but I got the sense the way she described the father that there could be some real issues there with me being the new guy in the picture. 

I don't think it's a path I would go down again unless the father was out of the picture as it would remove a level of the complexity involved. Even then it would take a good bit of convincing to get me to do so once more


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

No to both. I don't want any kids and for sure don't ever want to get married. I'm just not that guy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup, I would if I cared for her and wanted her in my life that much. The father of the child might be a part of our lives more than we'd like, but it could also be good...the father will get the kid sometimes, which means me and the wife get more 'alone time' than we would if the kid were actually mine.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Yup, I would if I cared for her and wanted her in my life that much. The father of the child might be a part of our lives more than we'd like, but it could also be good...the father will get the kid sometimes, which means me and the wife get more 'alone time' than we would if the kid were actually mine.


I think this might be a bit more rosy than how it would actually play out.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

If I were a male, I wouldn't want to put up with that either >< so figuratively speaking, if I were a guy I wouldn't marry someone with baggage like that~ nor date for that matter xD


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

No... that's humiliating. I have no interest in being cuckolded.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anything is possible, so I wouldn't 100% rule it out. But no, a kid is not something I want.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely not, that **** would be wrecked. Plus I hate kids, so annoying.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

my general answer is no, because the kid might not take too kindly to me, and it would be a waste of my time trying to bond with them if they do not like me.


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

No, I'll probably be terrible stepfather let alone a father lol. I don't want to deal with their shiet.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't want some other man looking at me like :wink while I'm taking care of HIS kid that doesn't even like me because I'm not his "real dad," but he's father of the year for showing up once every three months and taking them to Six Flags.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't date a woman who has a kid much less marry so no.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I would not marry a guy who has a kid. I dislike children, I don't want to deal with them.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

> Definitely not, that **** would be wrecked. Plus I hate kids, so annoying.


Not true. The vagina actually gets tighter after child birth


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Not true. The vagina actually gets tighter after child birth


Yikes, is that true? Tmi.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> I would not marry a guy who has a kid. I dislike children, I don't want to deal with them.


I did not like children even when I was one. I used to pull faces at myself in the mirror.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, if it was mine.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Young kid, yeah, sure we could bond I guess.
Older kid, no way. Not dealing with teen angst thanks very much.

It would need to be a stellar relationship to even consider long-term with a girl with a kid.


----------



## GuavaJuice (Jun 24, 2013)

*No ring for bride with child*

I was a single mom when I found the love of my life. We got married and he has been a wonderful father to my son. However, I never got an engagement ring. He told me that because we had some outstanding debts and other financial responsibilities that there was not enough in the budget for an engagement ring. I loved him and it wasn't that important to me to have one. Fast forward several married years later, he now tells me that the reason he did not get me an engagement ring was because I was bringing a child that was not his into our marriage.

Is it wrong of me to feel hurt by this? Because it hurts.


----------

